# Easiest to use/maintain digital setup?



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going with air ride. Originally, wanted to go wit Accuair E-level.

The person doing the install mentioned Autopilot V2.

I want a digital setup. I want ease of use. I want presets. I want easy maintenance.

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Roman,

I just went through what your going through now. I searched what seemed to be hundreds of forums and asked the right people. I called the manufacturers and asked why theres is better, I called there dealers and asked the same. I have a bunch of air buddies from mini trucks to hot rods and VAG stuff. Here is what I found.

E-Level
If you are looking for a care free get in the car and just drive E-Level is what you want. If you want the ability to let your girl, mom, or friend drive your car with zero issues E-Level is what you want. It has 3 presets, and it goes to those presets with one hit of the selected preset every time. It also has ride monitoring that will keep me at my ride height no matter what like added weight or whatever. I don't think the V2 does this because it's pressure based.
There is a little more to the install because of the height sensors, and a couple days more pay. But knowing my car will be within an 1/8th of an inch from my preset every time I get in it or choose another preset is well worth the extra time and money to me. 

V2
I'm not really sold on this product yet. I have Air Lift stuff front and rear and it's amazing. I just don't think they have it yet with management. I am sure ease of install is there and will make anyone taking your money happier to do so. I am still waiting to see a video of this thing actually working in real world situations. Not on slip plates where the car becomes friction free and the system actually works. I need a video with a driver and a few different presets used for up to and down to preset heights. Then add a passenger and another and another. No proof of this in there videos so far. 

Also what happens when you hit a preset with added weight in the car??? From what I have learned in the last couple of months is there is no accuracy what so ever in a pressure based system. There are to many variables that can change your handling characteristics along with ride heights. 

I don't want to down air lift because they make great struts and a lot of people that I know run them, I just don't think they are in the air management game like Accuair.

I hope this helps. I'm sure there will be plenty of more guys chiming in on this topic. I got a ton of help from this forum and all these guys seem pretty helpful.

Mike


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

The best "set it and forget it" system is e-level by far. You won't have any issues with other people driving your car or driving many people around in your car. For the extra little bit of money go for the proven and reliable system


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

The biggest difference is $$$, v2 is almost $1k cheaper


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

So, I've been looking at air management systems for my set up that I'll be installing this spring, and while I really like the ease of install with the V2 system, I feel like the accuair controller makes more sense at this juncture. With the V2, how do you know you're sitting evenly? If someone climbs into the back seat, you have to manually raise the PSI in the bags on that side of the car, right? How do you know how much more PSI you need?
In my family, my car is the one we take everywhere. Sometimes it's just me, sometimes it's me and my wife, other times we have folks (or my dog) in the rear. How much of a b*tch is it with the V2 to make sure the car is sitting level? How is this done?


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

mike.snipe said:


> I am still waiting to see a video of this thing actually working in real world situations. Not on slip plates where the car becomes friction free and the system actually works. I need a video with a driver and a few different presets used for up to and down to preset heights. Then add a passenger and another and another. No proof of this in there videos so far.


Same questions here, still waiting. Here's my post from the "what's up with the V2" thread asking same sort of things:



Monkeykungfu said:


> Now that it's been out for a while, can any V2 users comment about their overall satisfaction with operating their airride with the V2? What I'm really concerned about is taking the time to get all of the presets set up for multiple passengers one day, and then a week later the preset not being accurate at all due to various factors like passengers, loads in the car, temp, etc. Can the height be way off sometimes with the presets or maybe just a little bit?
> 
> No one's done measurement test? Ex: Me, bobby, jimmy, johnny were all at 23.5" Friday at 2pm, 40 deg weather on preset 4. Then on Tuesday me, your momma, & your 2 sisters were all at 24", 1am, 55 deg weather.
> 
> If the accuracy was just a little off, it would be no big deal to me, but if got 1.25"+ differences, I think I'd be a little frustrated.


I'm guessing that there will be some variations with the V2 presets depending on weight differences, temperatures, etc. The big question of the day is HOW MUCH CAN THE DIFFERENCES BE?? If it's 1/4", I can deal with it, 1"+ I've got issues.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah, so you guys see my dilemma


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I have really enjoyed my e-level. Comming into air-ride as a noob and just going right for e-level, installing it myself and all. I have been highly impressed. Love it. :wave:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Elevel is an extra grand.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the e-Level :thumbup::beer:

While the AutoPilot is still new, it's definitely a more cost friendly solution. The e-Level single compressor setup is $1,995 and so that we're comparing apples to apples, the single compressor AP V2 is $1,325.

Right now we have a pretty killer deal on full kits with AirLift Struts & Bags with e-Level management :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Can't go wrong with the e-Level :thumbup::beer:
> 
> While the AutoPilot is still new, it's definitely a more cost friendly solution. The e-Level single compressor setup is $1,995 and so that we're comparing apples to apples, the single compressor AP V2 is $1,325.
> 
> Right now we have a pretty killer deal on full kits with AirLift Struts & Bags with e-Level management :thumbup::beer:


There ya go, less than $700 difference. Do what you like but the the "EASIEST TO USE/MAINTAIN DIGITAL SETUP" that you asked for is the e-level setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> There ya go, less than $700 difference. Do what you like but the the "EASIEST TO USE/MAINTAIN DIGITAL SETUP" that you asked for is the e-level setup.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I got a brand new Auto Pilot for sale! I got the V2 instead


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> There ya go, less than $700 difference. Do what you like but the the "EASIEST TO USE/MAINTAIN DIGITAL SETUP" that you asked for is the e-level setup.


Andrew coming through as always! Thanks bud.

And yeah, after a bit of chat, going to stick withe-level. While V2 sounds great, I have no experience with air, so the choice is obvious.

Thanks guys.


----------



## .:R Wagon (Dec 16, 2010)

E-Level... so simple and hassle free :thumbup:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> The best "set it and forget it" system is *e-level* by far.





dOWa242 said:


> I have really enjoyed my e-level. Comming into air-ride as a noob and just going right for *e-level*, installing it myself and all. I have been highly impressed. Love it. :wave:





[email protected] said:


> Can't go wrong with the *e-Level *:thumbup::beer:





MechEngg said:


> ... the "EASIEST TO USE/MAINTAIN DIGITAL SETUP" that you asked for is the *e-level* setup.





.:R Wagon said:


> *E-Level*... so simple and hassle free :thumbup:


e-level, e-level, e-level, e-level, e-level.... I think I got it, E-level = :thumbup: 

If the accuracy/consistency of the V2 presets is even kinda close to that of the almighty e-level system in "REAL WORLD" scenarios, I'd pick the V2. E-level does certainly seem to be the easiest to "USE," but is the easiest to "MAINTAIN?" I know it's definitely not the easiest to install, but that's another topic.

It still seems like a big ol' freaking mystery as to how accurate/consistent or inaccurate/inconsistent the V2 is in day to day operation. I may be have missed it my searches, but has anything been posted/published/provided somewhere that shows 'real world' preset demonstrations? Someone please point me in the right direction if I've missed it. (yes, I've seen the Airlift video of the V2 on scales in the shop).

Doesn't seem like it would be too difficult to get tape measure & a few friends together one day, set your presets & then check it on a different day with different people in the car, then post some results. Doesn't have to be video or w/e, just some figures would be nice. Someone has have to had run some #s on this system, right?? Airlift, ORT, Bagriders, personal users?? Anybody?? If so, by all means, post them puppies up! :beer: 

I've got high hopes for the V2, but what I'm afraid of is that the accuracy & consistency of the presets will vary too much with different loads & temperatures. I would love to see some good results & put my fears to rest.


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

Really great thread!
I really think that they're no vids of it because it's not going to be accurate at all in the above scenarios. My installer doesn't want to install airlift management because the lack of feedback regarding this issue and suggest not to waste my time with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

koncdead said:


> Really great thread!
> I really think that they're no vids of it because it's not going to be accurate at all in the above scenarios. My installer doesn't want to install airlift management because the lack of feedback regarding this issue and suggest not to waste my time with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^This is the exact reason I decided I'll be going with Accurair's e-level. There has been plenty of time for someone (airlift or an end user) to create a video or at the very least, a response to the questions above. What did we get?

...

So, Accuair it is!


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Seppdelaney said:


> ^^This is the exact reason I decided I'll be going with Accurair's e-level. There has been plenty of time for someone (airlift or an end user) to create a video *or at the very least, a response to the questions above*. What did we get?
> !


This is all I want, some kind of response to the accuracy request. Not, "oh, it's GREAT, you'll love it!" Or, "pretty damn, good!" We want to see NUMBERS! :thumbup:

You would think the supplier of a product, or the distributor/dealers of a product would have chimed in with a response by now on "real world' performance data. I think it's been out more than long enough to put something up. 

If they can prove to me that the presets sets on the V2 work as they should, & frankly, it's worth a sh!t, I'll buy it. If not, even though it's more expensive, I will go with e-level. One way or another, I have to have accurate & constant presets. 

It certainly does seems like any questions on "real world" accuracy data are being avoided. In the "What's the deal with the AutoPilot v2??" thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5501770-What-s-the-deal-with-the-AutoPilot-v2/page7), page 6, post #210, I said/asked:



Monkeykungfu said:


> The v2 is looking like a strong option for me. I'd still like to see the 3rd video by Airlift on it's operation in the "real world scenario" before I pull the trigger. (well that video, & my tax return! :thumbup: )
> 
> Now that it's been out for a while, can any V2 users comment about their overall satisfaction with operating their airride with the V2? What I'm really concerned about is taking the time to get all of the presets set up for multiple passengers one day, and then a week later the preset not being accurate at all due to various factors like passengers, loads in the car, temp, etc. Can the height be way off sometimes with the presets or maybe just a little bit?
> 
> ...


5 posts later, Corey from Airlift, posted the following:



[email protected] said:


> Hey guys....thanks for all the interest and orders for V2 please feel free to email me your opinions on the system ([email protected]).
> 
> With that being said I need to apologize for an issue we found....
> 
> ...


Maybe Corey didn't see my questions or maybe he chose to ignore them?  Who knows..


Three weeks ago Brian with airlift did say they were "working on a video" to answer those kinds of questions with no mention of it since. (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5567007-New-V2-video-for-the-weekend!!!)

How's the video coming along? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

No word yet

But I'm set on the e-level, I think

Unless these guys chime I. And magically change my mind.

My installer is down of whatever.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys-

I have been living with the V2 on my personal car (e39 BMW) for 4 months. I have driven 6k miles in that time and now through winter. It has never failed to work properly or ever freeze up.

While this is not your biggest concern right now, it needs to be said. Reliability has been top notch! 

As for the 3rd video, we have been super busy with getting new suspension kits ready like Subaru STi/Impreza, e39 and MK6 twist beam rear. Making cool videos is not our top priority. It is a sideline that we indulge in when we can. For the record we have video of the Mazda3 rolling and changing heights etc. Problem is, the car has short travels so it was very difficult to actually see the consistency in the rolling shot. We just haven't had the time to make it happen since. Still planning to do it. 

On to other subjects..The slip plates in the video mimic a car ROLLING (which is what you are most concerned about). The suspension is free to properly rise and fall without binding or scrub holding it back. That's why alignment racks have them. If you guys are counting on sitting still and then changing height significantly and then back again to the exact same height, you are asking for a something that is not possible especially on a sticky surface. That's because the kinematics (geometry change) of the suspension tries to make the tire skid and without rolling, will keep the suspension from returning properly even though it returns to the same pressure. Now, before you tell me height systems can do that, I will tell you that they may stop at the correct height BUT...and the BUT is big, the pressures are instantly wrong to maintain that height when the car rolls and removes the bind. So those systems still have to adjust afterwards to be correctly set if you hit the preset while standing still and then roll out. 

Something else to think about: Let's say if your height system doesn't have any pressure gauges, how do you know that one rear bag has 10 psi and the other has 60? The one high side easily has enough force to lift the car to the correct "height" but your handling (roll stiffness) is severely compromised when you turn opposite to the low side bag..And your ride could suffer from some strange oscillations. The system would need to be dumped and reset on the level and rolling to be assured that the pressures across an axle are close. I have lots of experience with height systems even on OEM's and this happens more than you would think.

One thing you may not know is that we incorporated a cross axle balance as the last operation before completing a preset change. We get the pressures very close to the preset then open the valves between the axle pair and equalize the pressures! This assures you that ANY programmed height change where the preset across the axle is the same, will obtain pressure balance and maintain your great ride and handling! And this can be verified with the pressure readings on the controller. Other systems do not have the ability to open valves between corners so they can't pressure balance. This is one of the unique benefits of our manifold. There are many more.

I can keep going on and will later, but it's time to sign off. Rest assured we are not hiding anything that keeps us from video 3. We will do one. Funny thing to me is why haven't you had one of the many guys here on Vortex with a V2 make one? I would think the opinions coming from them would be worth more than what I have to say!:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Guys-
> 
> I have been living with the V2 on my personal car (e39 BMW) for 4 months. I have driven 6k miles in that time and now through winter. It has never failed to work properly or ever freeze up.
> 
> ...


The pressures may be instantly wrong, but the fact is that once you start moving it actually adjusts again to keep it at the same height. That is the reliability issue we are talking about, i am in no way doubting your new system, i am just not convinced that it is the BEST system out there for keeping your car at the preset ride height no matter how the conditions of the environment or car change. Until there is some correlation between weight of the car, bags you are using, installation calibration and ride height pressure systems will never be able to detect the exact height of your car as easily as a mechanical sensor (that is installed correctly). 

What you could do is some complex calcs for what vehicle you are installing it in (to get weight distribution and add functions for adding passengers in seating arrangements and weight in the trunk), link it to the size and length of the airline combined with the bag diameter and height (at different pressures), and then be able to do a full calibration with addition of weights (AKA to "learn" the different scenarios). If you did that then the pressure system would be able to more accurately determine the required pressures for added weight loads in various spots in the car to keep the same distance between the hub and the fender :thumbup:

Just some food for thought opcorn:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Imagine that conversation... hey girl that I am trying to nail... I need an accurate weight so that I can dial in my ride height, and don't lie cause my FTG has got to be spot on.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Imagine that conversation... hey girl that I am trying to nail... I need an accurate weight so that I can dial in my ride height, and don't lie cause my FTG has got to be spot on.



Damn it girl I'm 1/8" too low on your corner....you sure you only weigh XXXlbs?


Either way it might be interesting to have a generic "passenger" button on a touchscreen of the car and you just click the seat to add or remove a passenger and then + or - to add or take away from the trunk. Just thinking of interesting features that might be cool to integrate into a pressure based system to increase the accuracy. 

Either way E-LEVEL


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Also, if I remember this correctly, my installer said that if I want, I can have gauges put in, so I can see psi in bags

Either way, for someone like me, who just wants to "set it and forget it" (almost), another clip would have helped

I have no clue what those plates are, what they are used for, or what they do

Thanks!

Ps: as far as third video, just like you, very much surprised that NO ONE hs made one term seeing how many nuts got sold from the other thread, very strange

Alas, I personally have around a month before my car goes in, so there's still time :thumbup:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

RomanML320 said:


> Also, if I remember this correctly, my installer said that if I want, I can have gauges put in, so I can see psi in bags
> 
> Either way, for someone like me, who just wants to "set it and forget it" (almost), another clip would have helped
> 
> ...


Id love to make a video, I have all of my management done.. unfortunately im waiting on my bagyards to ship. So untill I get my bags.. I can't.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> The pressures may be instantly wrong, but the fact is that once you start moving it actually adjusts again to keep it at the same height. That is the reliability issue we are talking about, i am in no way doubting your new system, i am just not convinced that it is the BEST system out there for keeping your car at the preset ride height no matter how the conditions of the environment or car change. Until there is some correlation between weight of the car, bags you are using, installation calibration and ride height pressure systems will never be able to detect the exact height of your car as easily as a mechanical sensor (that is installed correctly).
> 
> What you could do is some complex calcs for what vehicle you are installing it in (to get weight distribution and add functions for adding passengers in seating arrangements and weight in the trunk), link it to the size and length of the airline combined with the bag diameter and height (at different pressures), and then be able to do a full calibration with addition of weights (AKA to "learn" the different scenarios). If you did that then the pressure system would be able to more accurately determine the required pressures for added weight loads in various spots in the car to keep the same distance between the hub and the fender :thumbup:
> 
> Just some food for thought opcorn:


Remember, the other system may re-adjust but it can STILL be greatly unequal across and axle. You didn't seem to address this in your response. Height is great, but can still be inaccurate on pressure distribution causing other issues...

Not taking away from any of this. But remember, we have 8 presets. I have one available for all of those situation. 1 for all down, 1 for me driving to work. 1 for kids in the back to school, 1 for 4 dudes in car to lunch. 1 for all up and I still have 2 left. You now cover 90% of your situations and maybe have to fiddle with the other 10%. 

Is it THE BEST? It is certainly the BEST pressure controlled system ever developed. It's also $1000 less than others,can be installed quickly and has way less parts to go bad or break. For many, it's a great option.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Not taking away from any of this. But remember, we have 8 presets. I have one available for all of those situation. 1 for all down, 1 for me driving to work. 1 for kids in the back to school, 1 for 4 dudes in car to lunch. 1 for all up and I still have 2 left. You now cover 90% of your situations and maybe have to fiddle with the other 10%.


Hey Brian, appreciate the response. :beer: Those are some pretty awesome points about the pressure distribution, I wasn't aware of that till now.

I realize you guys have jobs, lives, etc. & don't always have time to sit down & make videos. However, if you can demonstrate to all interested parties that the V2 can & does work well in a "real world" environment, I guarantee your sales on these babies will go way up, starting with me! Seeing is certainly believing. Putting a video out on this would be well worth your time, not because it's fun for everyone, but because it's informative, promotional advertising. :thumbup:

Even if you don't have time to make a video, can you elaborate how accurate the height is (or is not) *with some actual numbers*? For me, whether I make my decision on the V2 or the E-level comes down to *how much can the ride height vary with any given preset*? I still haven't see anything certain on this. Can it vary 1", 2", 3"+? I would certainly hope it's less than an inch operating under similar conditions.

I'd imagine if I've got a 280 lb guy in my right rear seat at a certain preset, it will have a greater "impact" on my suspension than a 110 lb little girl, and adjustments should be made for such. However, what I'm really concerned about, is getting all of my presets set up one day with a certain load/# of people. Then, a week later, it's 2" lower/higher than it was the previous week, with the same/similar load because it's colder/hotter, whatever reason, etc.

I'll be daily driving my GTI for quite a while in the rough ass city of New Orleans. Once I go air, I'll most likely be adjusting my height a few times just on the way to work everyday & I'll have to live with whatever decision I make. I'm worried that if I can't rely on my air management to put me at accurate right heights, I'm going to rip my oil pan off on a manhole opening. Want to make absolute sure that I'm doing the right thing. :thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Remember, the other system may re-adjust but it can STILL be greatly unequal across and axle. You didn't seem to address this in your response. Height is great, but can still be inaccurate on pressure distribution causing other issues...
> 
> Not taking away from any of this. But remember, we have 8 presets. I have one available for all of those situation. 1 for all down, 1 for me driving to work. 1 for kids in the back to school, 1 for 4 dudes in car to lunch. 1 for all up and I still have 2 left. You now cover 90% of your situations and maybe have to fiddle with the other 10%.
> 
> Is it THE BEST? It is certainly the BEST pressure controlled system ever developed. It's also $1000 less than others,can be installed quickly and has way less parts to go bad or break. For many, it's a great option.


Good response :thumbup:

You do have 8 presets which is nice, and the cost savings will be enticing to lots of people, as will the ease of install. So to get your point you are saying that the product was developed for poor, lazy people?  jks, if there was no such thing as e-level this would be the way to go for me :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

I usually like to let experienced customers (like mechengg, Seppdelaney, dOWa242, R wagon, in this case) handle these types of threads because they understand our products from direct personal experience. Plus I think that actual customers personal experiences mean more to most people than a manufacturer coming on and saying "our product is the BEST".

In this case, we actually have some false claims being made by a manufacturer that merits proper explanation to avoid ongoing misconceptions by all:

Slip Plates:
I understand that slip plates replicate a rolling scenario. I also understand the amount of bind that is unavoidable during any static (non-moving) adjustment. So based on the description given, is it right to think that everyone with a V2 should adjust while driving ONLY in order to get an accurate measurement? Or is it just that everyone should install slip plates on their garage floor to be ready for the roads? :laugh:

As "mechengg" said, the e-Level system solves this problem because it makes a proper adjustment while static, then the RideMonitor Mode takes over to make the small adjustments that are necessary to re-level the vehicle once you start driving. I will also mention that on top of suspension bind, your static adjustment is very often influenced by non-level parking lots or driveways. Our 3 years of development and now 4 years of shipping the e-Level technology has confirmed that RideMonitor is a very necessary feature for a proper height, proper handling, vehicle on air suspension.

Cross Jacking / Corner Balance:
*For the non-technical reader:* I have to first ask the obvious question "If the e-Level system actually created unbalanced and ill-handling vehicles, than how could we have so many thousands of happy e-Level customers? Wouldn't someone have reported this finding by now?" As many of you would assume these engineering challenges were addressed many years ago long before a production e-level system ever began shipping to end-users.

*For the technical reader:* Cross-jacking or "wedge" is a term used to describe the (RF+LR)/(LF+RR) spring stiffness or weight comparisons on a vehicle. Many race teams will intentionally add unbalanced wedge to their race cars for certain tracks. For a street vehicle or weekend racer, a ZERO-wedge is usually preferred to make the vehicle handle a right turn exactly the same as it handles a left turn. You can read more if you are interested HERE.

Throughout the development of the e-Level system, we spent many months with our test vehicles on race scales to come up with a height-based adjustment methodology that would be able to re-achieve any wedge saved. The end result is that the e-Level system will recall whatever wedge that you save to closer than 10% (our high accuracy setting for RideMonitor will yield less than 3%). So is it possible to set one of your e-Level heights at a crazy imbalanced wedge? The answer is YES. But this is a rare complaint because right out of calibration the e-Level system is always "magically" balanced at ZERO-wedge for Position # 2 (ride height). This "magic" is primarily due to the process that we use for spanning the height sensors at the beginning of calibration, along with some other elements that can't be discussed.

Now the big question: Does zero "wedge" mean that all of your air bags should actually read the same pressures from side to side??? The answer is NO. Because of naturally offset loads in the vehicle (batteries, fuel tank, etc) the bag pressures will NEVER read the same from side to side when the vehicle measures level and has zero-wedge. This is one of the many reasons that we concluded many years ago that air spring pressure is irrelevant and height sensors are well worth the cost and installation time.

Pressure vs. Height Accuracy:
*For the non-technical reader:* I think that Niagara_V_Dub nailed it... "Imagine that conversation... hey girl that I am trying to nail... I need an accurate weight so that I can dial in my ride height, and don't lie cause my FTG has got to be spot on."

*For the technical reader:* The simple fact is that trying to use air pressure to properly level a vehicle is impossible. Since load, temperature, and atmospheric conditions all severely skew the pressure versus height relationship, there is absolutely no way to set the vehicle at the same height from day to day. We have actually found that standard driving can raise internal air spring temperatures by as much as 40 degrees due to the friction of the air inside of the bag. So instead of day to day, maybe we should say hour to hour.

I think that everyone should stand back for a second and realize that if we (AccuAir) thought a pressure based system would work for our customers we would have made one a long time ago. I think that the SwitchSpeed proves that we are willing to serve our customers with exactly what they want even if it isn't our "top of the line" option. We have just found that the average air suspension buyer wants the benefits of air suspension (adjustable stance, better ride, more vehicle functionality), yet they still want their wife to be able to take the car out with the kids and not have to worry about her damaging the car because it was at the wrong height (no offense to the wives out there because I have personally damaged many an oil pan, fender well, and exhaust system before the days of e-Level).

Pricing:
Our research shows that the V2 (controller and valve) is $1,269.27 list (not talking about sale prices and correct me if I am wrong). To buy a similar solution from AccuAir it would be one of the following:

AA-ELS4-RSW = $795 list
AA-VU4 = $499 list
Total = $1,294 list
Difference = $24.73 

or

AA-ELS4-TPAD = $1,095 list
AA-VU4 = $499 list
Total = $1,594 list
Difference = $324.73

Am I missing something? Where is this $1,000 difference? And about the $325... That is a week's worth of work at McDonalds. IMO if everyone was comparing apples and apples they would just save up for that extra week or less.

Videos:
I would expect that some of the top re-sellers of these products will be coming to the table with some video reviews soon. I also look forward to seeing some real-world videos with an e-Level customer and an V2 customer pulled up next to each other in a parking lot with their tape measures out =)

Thanks for hanging through my wordiness and I always invite and enjoy these kinds of discussion. I also always appreciate our customers that take the time to support us in threads like this.... Cheers to you guys!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

cliff note version of reno's post:

'buy elevel. 
you, your wife/gf/dog will all be happy. 
enjoy air. 
prosper'

:beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad to see somebody chiming in from AA :thumbup:

Love your product, too bad i wasn't selected for the testing of the new gizmos


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

DAYUM! Companies dropping knowledge on us! Bet the OP never expected this thread to go in this direction. I am already saving up to upgrade to e-level one glorious day. I am half tempted to try and try and design a electronic height leveling system myself. Need a electronics project to keep myself occupied after my current projects end.


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

I currently own the v2 system..I loved it wen I first installed it, but it was my first air setup I've owned..the presets are great and its a super easy install along with easy to operate....but that's where the good stops. Now that I want to enjoy the abilitylay out the car then air it back to ride height, the v2 just can't do it 100% of the time. I've adj everything and recalibrated it numerous times and still it doesn't do its job. I get different heights at the same air pressures. I even adj the height and rolled the car back and forth to get it where the suspension wasn't bound at all. Then I aired it down, then hit my ride height preset and even had the car rolling and it wasn't even close to where it was wen I set it

With that said, I have a elevel kit sitting at my house waiting to go on this weekend....I've owned/driven with the v2 since december 26th of this past xmas and I wish i would of just gone elevel in the first place instead of doing what I did. Yea I'm sure the. V2 is the best pressure based system, but hieght based is the cats meow for sure :thumbup: and I can't wait to install it this weekend


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Reno - my e-level installed quote is about $1k higher because it's a little more expensive, more importantly though, due to the difficulty of install.

Do you guys have anything planned for new release any time soon? Just so that I do t kick myself later on.

Thanks!


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

Reno killed it. /thread and sticky this bad boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

bsA41.8T said:


> I currently own the v2 system..I loved it wen I first installed it, but it was my first air setup I've owned..the presets are great and its a super easy install along with easy to operate....but that's where the good stops. Now that I want to enjoy the abilitylay out the car then air it back to ride height, the v2 just can't do it 100% of the time. I've adj everything and recalibrated it numerous times and still it doesn't do its job. I get different heights at the same air pressures. I even adj the height and rolled the car back and forth to get it where the suspension wasn't bound at all. Then I aired it down, then hit my ride height preset and even had the car rolling and it wasn't even close to where it was wen I set it
> 
> With that said, I have a elevel kit sitting at my house waiting to go on this weekend....I've owned/driven with the v2 since december 26th of this past xmas and I wish i would of just gone elevel in the first place instead of doing what I did. Yea I'm sure the. V2 is the best pressure based system, but hieght based is the cats meow for sure :thumbup: and I can't wait to install it this weekend


Thankyou for some input on the V2 ! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

bsA41.8T said:


> I currently own the v2 system..I loved it wen I first installed it, but it was my first air setup I've owned..the presets are great and its a super easy install along with easy to operate....but that's where the good stops. Now that I want to enjoy the abilitylay out the car then air it back to ride height, the v2 just can't do it 100% of the time. I've adj everything and recalibrated it numerous times and still it doesn't do its job. I get different heights at the same air pressures. I even adj the height and rolled the car back and forth to get it where the suspension wasn't bound at all. Then I aired it down, then hit my ride height preset and even had the car rolling and it wasn't even close to where it was wen I set it
> 
> With that said, I have a elevel kit sitting at my house waiting to go on this weekend....I've owned/driven with the v2 since december 26th of this past xmas and I wish i would of just gone elevel in the first place instead of doing what I did. Yea I'm sure the. V2 is the best pressure based system, but hieght based is the cats meow for sure :thumbup: and I can't wait to install it this weekend



Barry-

Were you aware of the micro adjust function? If you aren't happy with the pressures after the first try, hit the preset button again and it tightens the tolerance that it achieves. Others have missed this and it can make a huge difference to you.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Barry-
> 
> Were you aware of the micro adjust function? If you aren't happy with the pressures after the first try, hit the preset button again and it tightens the tolerance that it achieves. Others have missed this and it can make a huge difference to you.


Hey Brian, glad you're doing some responding this morning. Did you miss my question from before regarding a request for NUMERICAL variances with the presets? Just in case, here it is again:

*Even if you don't have time to make a video, can you elaborate how accurate the height is (or is not) with some actual numbers? For me, whether I make my decision on the V2 or the E-level comes down to how much can the ride height vary with any given preset? I still haven't see anything certain on this. Can it vary 1", 2", 3"+? I would certainly hope it's less than an inch operating under similar conditions.*

Am I asking something "taboo" here? E-level claims 1/8" accuracy. What does V2 claim? Some info this would be much appreciated. :beer:


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Barry-
> 
> Were you aware of the micro adjust function? If you aren't happy with the pressures after the first try, hit the preset button again and it tightens the tolerance that it achieves. Others have missed this and it can make a huge difference to you.


I tried that...I have that set at the lowest setting which is 1 I believe and still does same thing...and sometimes I park on a hill/incline and I have to go into manual settings and air up the rear bc since the weight is transfered to the rear it barely lifts the car off the tires in the rear...which is a given for a pressure based system...its a good starter out system in my opinion but elevel is where big boys play

I love ur air struts and rear bag setups tho :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm LAWLING hard right now....

Anyway, eLevel is the bidness....and for BAWSSES!


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

03GTI said:


> Anyway, eLevel is the bidness....and for BAWSSES!


Did you learn that in bidness school?


:laugh:


----------



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Did you learn that in bidness school?
> 
> 
> :laugh:


I did! Da Bidness School cuh!


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

Installed my elevel this weekend...absolutey hands down its the ****! Love it...wish I would of done it in the first place


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

bsA41.8T said:


> Installed my elevel this weekend...absolutey hands down its the ****! Love it...wish I would of done it in the first place


Sweet, how difficult would you say install of the e-level was?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bsA41.8T said:


> Installed my elevel this weekend...absolutey hands down its the ****! Love it...wish I would of done it in the first place


You crack me up dude.

Good seeing you this weekend! :beer:


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Sweet, how difficult would you say install of the e-level was?


wiring up everything was cake, the sensor mounting was alil :banghead: tho..doing the front was pretty easy, the rear was alil more difficult, would be easier on a reg solid beam mk4 tho...on an R its alil tighter back there..plus the constant jacking the wheel up and down to make sure its within the 2.75 tolerance of the sensors took some time, but once u do one side then all ya gotta do it mirror the other...all in all tho, its like everything else with these cars, its not a bad job but its time consuming, but now thats it done..it makes it all worth it in the end



[email protected] said:


> You crack me up dude.
> 
> Good seeing you this weekend! :beer:


haha always a good time :thumbup:
next time ill let ya feel how a 500hp R32 feels :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ha! If you're lucky I'll let you get a taste of what 1246lb/rwtq feels like :laugh:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ha! If you're lucky I'll let you get a taste of what 1246lb/rwtq feels like :laugh:


Holy balls thatalota torque! Link to said madness?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

'11 Ford F250 SuperDuty 6.7 PowerStroke Diesel

S&B Intake
Banks Exhaust
IDP four stage tune package
IDP Torq2 Fuel Box

IDP is going to release the torq2.1 and race tune in the next week or two, can't wait.

It'll shred the tires through third gear without even batting an eye. It's straight up silly, to be honest. :laugh:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Thats ******* sexy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh: thanks.

ordering the lift next week along with wheels and tires. :thumbup::beer:


----------

